# My New Humidor + Stash



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

These images are LONG overdue. I drove up to PA to get this and absolutely love it. I still have plenty of room to add new cigars and fully plan to do that.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice! How's the seal on that monster?


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

thats very nice


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Nice! How's the seal on that monster?


I was concerned about this, but is uses heavy duty weather stripping and holds humidity like a champ. I got it in early March and haven't had to refill it yet.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy cr*p that's beautiful. I love that it just looks like a coffee table. Any more info on it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I like it! those drawer fronts faked me out.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

hachigo said:


> Holy cr*p that's beautiful. I love that it just looks like a coffee table. Any more info on it?


It was made by a BOTL on another board for himself. He decided after making it that it just wasn't for him. It's definitely for me. Plus, my wife LOVES it compared to the blue cooler I had in the same spot.

He took a nice cedar chest and lined it with Spanish cedar and then installed the hinges, stripping, and three 'locks' to hold the lid down.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

dood! that is sweet! nice score.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Daaamn that's purdy. Plenty of room too!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet pick up Eric. Congrats!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Eric, did you refinish it? Looks darker in your pictures, beautiful chest.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice! That's along the lines of something I'd like to have.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

That's one hell of a find you have there!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That is very nice but the only thing it needs is to be filled with some casa england sticks 

Very nice score :thumb:


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

That it beautiful! Congrats..


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

That is super nice... Good find!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> That is very nice but the only thing it needs is to be filled with some casa england sticks
> 
> Very nice score :thumb:


They are in one of the boxes at the bottom. I assure you, there are in there.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice! I really like it. I see those boxes of Skull & bones, and the super shots hiding in the bottom! Yumm!


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

:whoo:

Nice!!! Who is the maker?

Edit: I am sorry!! My question was answered a few posts before. Enjoy it it looks beautiful!:embarassed:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Killer setup Eric! Now that I see it, it was well worth the drive.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

[email protected]!! Very nice setup


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Killer box, and you have PLENTY of room to grow into there. My only concern is the lid, thats not aromatic spanish cedar is it? It just looks almost like the Cedar Chest my mom had that have a super strong cedar aroma


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

jmj_203 said:


> Killer box, and you have PLENTY of room to grow into there. My only concern is the lid, thats not aromatic spanish cedar is it? It just looks almost like the Cedar Chest my mom had that have a super strong cedar aroma


Yeah, it's the right kind of cedar. I made sure of it before buying.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice... Congrats!!


----------



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice!! I know you said that you didn't make it but do you have any idea where you can get sheets of Spanish cedar like that? Also did you make the divider tray inside or did that come with it?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

zvan said:


> Very nice!! I know you said that you didn't make it but do you have any idea where you can get sheets of Spanish cedar like that? Also did you make the divider tray inside or did that come with it?


The lining can be purchased from wood suppliers, I'm pretty sure.

The trays are custom made by Ed/WaxingmoonWood. They were originally created for my cooler, but they still fit the upgrade.


----------

